# Cape May NJ Group Rides?



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

I will be staying in Cape May and would like to know if there are any Group Rides (B+ to A) that anyone would recommend that leave from Cape May and/or 20 minute or so drive away?

Thanks.
Rob


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Throw in a C- to B- groups as well (16-18mph). I'll be in Cape May Aug 23rd through 29th. After a year of (what seems like) only riding up hills, I am looking forward to a change to riding in totally flat areas.

cmn


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

When I stayed in Cape May 2 yrs ago, I wasn't able to find a group ride. You might want to call Hale's Bike Shop (nice little shop, (609) 465-3126) to see if they know of any rides. I ended up riding by myself except one time I encountered another rider and we rode together north and west Cape May. I found the landscape boring, as it is so flat and it looks the same. It's much better to view your ride as a trip in which you set a destination to stop and eat/view, rather than just picking a loop.


----------

